# Government shutdown-Day 2



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else has noticed it, but there's a quiet peacefulness that has settled over my area since the government shutdown took effect.

The "sequester" seemed to be much ado about nothing. Maybe the shutdown will actually show the country that we can live without as much government.

Here's an interesting article regarding how congress works.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/site/ct-perspec-1002-shutdown-20131002,0,3673366.story

A key quote: "From decades of empirical research, we know that when like-minded people speak with one another, they tend to become more extreme, more confident and more unified - the phenomenon known as group polarization. One reason involves the spread of information within echo chambers."

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Except for essentials, I say shut it down and send em home. Maybe then they can feel the pain we feel out in fly over country.
Never seen a bigger bunch of cry baby, overpaid elites in my life.

And they dare to demonize us for causing this!!! Outrageous!!!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Our elected servants have become Legends in Their Own Mind.

We have little need for them in any form. We survive despite them, not because of them.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Our elected servants have become Legends in Their Own Mind.
> 
> We have little need for them in any form. We survive despite them, not because of them.


Like X100000000. And a bunch more zeroes.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Its not a big deal to shut down for a little while but like a business trying to save money by laying off all the admin staff and managers, it will catch up with you eventually.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Its not a big deal to shut down for a little while but like a business trying to save money by laying off all the admin staff and managers, it will catch up with you eventually.


I hope you are correct. There is a whole lot of catching up that needs to be done.

We need to get back to the basics and dance with the one who "brung" us.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We made a little break in our work and went on our first, yes, that's right our first vacation. [ no need to feel sorry for us, we enjoy each other, home, and our work -- this year's hay is an exception though] The Smoky Mountains have been on our 'go to' place so we decided to 'go'. Left Monday morning, started to the Cades Cove area late that afternoon and decided to wait until Tuesday to have plenty of time to wander around. Well, wasn't it special that the federal government shut down Tuesday! Totally agree that we could do without a lot of the government but the timing was just really "2013-ish". There are a lot of Corp of Engineer areas around us that are closed; thinking of putting out a sign welcoming campers to the farm


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I don't know if anyone else has noticed it, but there's a quiet peacefulness that has settled over my area since the government shutdown took effect.
> 
> The "sequester" seemed to be much ado about nothing. Maybe the shutdown will actually show the country that we can live without as much government.
> 
> ...


Well I have experienced some of the sequester effects and I'm sad about it. I go to Denver Broncos football games and they are not having the military flyovers at the start of every game. Thanks to the sequester. I miss those flyovers.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Well I have experienced some of the sequester effects and I'm sad about it. I go to Denver Broncos football games and they are not having the military flyovers at the start of every game. Thanks to the sequester. I miss those flyovers.


Ya know, funny thing about them flyovers.....I've always wondered, during football, auto racing, etc.....who the heck pays for these flyovers? I can't be cheap to do a flyover.....lets see 5 aircraft, 5 pilots, 5 tanks of fuel, all the supporting cast......rings up fairly quickly

Isn't it fun to watch Peyton manning do his thing....he makes me tired watching him behind center....definitely the best to ever play the position in the current era


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Ya know, funny thing about them flyovers.....I've always wondered, during football, auto racing, etc.....who the heck pays for these flyovers? I can't be cheap to do a flyover.....lets see 5 aircraft, 5 pilots, 5 tanks of fuel, all the supporting cast......rings up fairly quickly
> 
> Isn't it fun to watch Peyton manning do his thing....he makes me tired watching him behind center....definitely the best to ever play the position in the current era


I had heard that the team/organization pays for the flyovers or at least some of it. But I must have heard wrong. Also I heard that they are kind of an exercise for the pilots to get their timing perfect. Like they are practicing a bombing run. Because they always fly over usually right at the last word of the National Anthem.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I had heard that the team/organization pays for the flyovers or at least some of it. But I must have heard wrong. Also I heard that they are kind of an exercise for the pilots to get their timing perfect. Like they are practicing a bombing run. Because they always fly over usually right at the last word of the National Anthem.


According to my father in law ( Air Force, retired ) pilots are required to have x hours of seat time per month (maybe quarter) anyways, flyovers count towards that seat time (or used to) so it doesn't matter if it's a flyover or actual exercises it still counts towards flight time. In other words it doesn't cost anymore for a flyover than it does for them to be doing circle eights out over the desert somewhere. If it was Air National Guard the flyovers counted as a training exercise.

Ending flyovers was just a way for somebody to be a whiny little biatch while spreading the pain.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> According to my father in law ( Air Force, retired ) pilots are required to have x hours of seat time per month (maybe quarter) anyways, flyovers count towards that seat time (or used to) so it doesn't matter if it's a flyover or actual exercises it still counts towards flight time. In other words it doesn't cost anymore for a flyover than it does for them to be doing circle eights out over the desert somewhere. If it was Air National Guard the flyovers counted as a training exercise.
> 
> Ending flyovers was just a way for somebody to be a whiny little biatch while spreading the pain.


They had flyovers from the various branches of the military. Sometimes as far away as some squadron from Washington state They had a Stealth Bomber flyover once. It was cool, but I like the fighters better. The Stealth was pretty quiet and just seemed like a floating wing of death coming toward the stadium.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Ending flyovers was just a way for somebody to be a whiny little biatch while spreading the pain.


Ain't that the truth!!!!!!


----------

